# cuttin [ cutting ] edge



## floresta

When talking of an elevator it says: "the cars were also *cutting edge* with the buttons fretted into the glass walls".

And then the following: "The glass walls also dispensed with the normal *planar *or *pig nosed fixings* and were simply held in placed by *cantilevering from the car platform*..." The whole paragraph  is  rather confusing. Please I nedd an explanation. thanks a lot


----------



## colombo-aussie

*Cutting edge*= De última tecnologia/tecnología de punta/tecnología de vanguardia.
*planar *or *pig nosed fixings* = Llave inglesa (con la que aseguras los pernos/tuercas)

"los carros eran de última tecnología....."


----------



## floresta

Thanks for your answering.


----------



## colombo-aussie

floresta said:


> Thanks for your answering.


 

Aún no entiendes la oración?


----------



## floresta

más o menos. entendí lo de cuttin edge. En realidad en un comienzo lo busqué en ña Wikipedia y había entendido lo mismo que vos, pero después le cambié el sentido. Hay otra cosa que no entiendo y es lo siguiente"The glass wall also dispensed with the normal planar or pig nosed fixings and were simply held in placed by cantilevering from the ar platforma and structurally sealing each section togetner. Creo entenderlo pero no lo puedo traducir con la precisión que el texto amerita. Podés ayudarme?


----------



## floresta

it says: from the *car* platform


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola,

Esto fue lo que concluí después de una búsqueda en la red, esperemos que no esté tan lejos de la realidad;

*"los carros eran de última tecnología con botones incrustados en las paredes/muros de vidrio"*

*"Las paredes de vidrio fueron instaladas en su lugar utilizando una sistema de suspensión vehícular mediante una viga o armazón sujeta solo por un extremo, desde la plataforma del carro."*


----------



## floresta

Gracias Colombo por las molestias que te has tomado


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola Floresta,

Me falto un pedazo, sin embargo es 100%claro que están hablando del ensamblaje de un carro. Cantilevering, es un metodo utilizado en construcción donde se utilizan bigas sin soporte en uno de los estremos.

*"Las paredes de vidrio fueron instaladas en su lugar utilizando una sistema de suspensión vehícular mediante una viga o armazón sujeta solo por un extremo, desde la plataforma del carro y estructuralmente sellando (uniendo) cada seción."* 


Suerte.


----------



## floresta

Oh thank you very much for your working so hard just for helping me¡¡¡ Y hope I would do the same for you anytime.


----------



## colombo-aussie

floresta said:


> Oh thank you very much for your working so hard just for helping me¡¡¡ Y hope I would do the same for you anytime.


 
Siempre es un placer recibir y ofrecer ayuda. Mucha suerte con tu traducción.

Saludos.


----------



## floresta

Te tendré que dar los créditos de la traducción. JA,JA


----------

